# القديس اثناسيوس الرسولى بيقول للمحمدى ميمو اختشى على دمك وبطل جهل



## apostle.paul (1 مايو 2012)

*الموضوع ساكتبه كما كتبه المحمدى " ميمو " مع تعديل بسيط


**ومن جديد عُدنا إليكم بعد فترة أنقطاع لأسباب فنية.. وأنتم الآن مع حلقة جديدة من برنامجكم المفضل والمشوق برنامج (( حوار ساخن جداً ))  حول موضوع (( ماذا خلق يسوع ؟)) وكما تعلمون أعزائى القُراء 
*

*وسيكون معنا اليوم ضيف عزيز ألا وهو (( القديس أثنسيوس الرسولى )) ونبدأ بالتعريف بطرفى الحوار :*




***مقدم البرنامج:  محمود داود – ميمو , أبلغ من العمر 23 سنة , عيل مراهق مبيفرقش الالف من كوز الدرة اخره بيتبع اله جاهل بيقول " سبحانه لم يكن له صاحبة ولا ولد "
*





*** القديس أثناسيوس الرسول: بطل الارثوذكسية واعظم اباء المسيحية على الاطلاق لنا الشرف انه جلس على كرسى القديس مرقس الرسول ليصبح البطريرك العشرين من تاريخ بابوات اسكندرية وقف امام اريوس و الاريوسية وكل فلاسفة العالم وسحقهم تحت اقدامه سريعا بنعمة ربنا ومخلصنا كلمة الاب يسوع المسيح *




*وبعد أن أنتهينا من التعريف بأطراف الحوار نبدأ بأسم الله :*



> *ميمو :  بداية أحب أن أرحب بك أيها القديس أثانسيوس وصراحة أنا لم أجد أحب منك  لأصدقائنا النصارى لإن كل الطوائف النصرانية تعترف بك وبكتابتك لذا وقع  الإختيار عليك .*
> 
> *أثناسيوس:وأنا أيضاً أرحب بك وبهذا البرنامج الرائع لأن الهدف منه أظهار الحق.*
> 
> ...


*القديس اثناسيوس الرسولى /
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اضحكتنى يا فتى ابعد ان اتحاور مع فلاسفة العالم والاريوسيين ياتى امثالك من الحشرات والمتسولين لكى يفهموا المسيحين زبالات دين الوثنين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل انا اثناسيوس الرسولى لا اؤمن بكمال الوهية الكلمة خالق الكل من العدم؟
فالجميع يعرف ويؤمن بان الله الاب قد خلق العالم فى ابنه الوحيد كلمته خالق الجميع كما قال القديس يوحنا فى مستهل انجيله " كل شئ به كان وبغيره لم يكن شئ مما كان"

وفى الفصل الاوووووووول من كتاب تجسد الكلمة بعنون " [FONT=&quot]اتضاع وتجسد الكلمة. التعليم عن الخلق بواسطة الكلمة.  إتمام الآب خلاص العالم بواسطة ذاك (بالكلمة) الذى به خلقه أولاً. "
قلت بالحرف الواحد
[FONT=&quot]والآن إذ نشرح هذا الأمر، فإنه يليق بنا أن نبدأ أولاً بالحديث عن خلقة          الكون كله وعن الله خالقه،          وهكذا يستطيع المرء أن يُدرك أن تجديد الخليقة تم بواسطة الكلمة          الذي هو خالق الخليقة في البدء. وهكذا يتضح أنه ليس هناك تناقض في أن يتمم          الآب خلاص العالم بالكلمة الذي به خُلِقَ العالم[.**[/FONT]*

*فكيف ايها المتسول تقول باننى لا اؤمن بان الكلمة ليس هو الخالق والحق الكتابى يعلنها مرارا بان المسيح الكلمة هو الذى به صار كل شئ وبغيره لم يصر شئ *

*ولزيادة التاكيد ولتربية المراهق ميمو " المحمدى الفاشل "
من نفس كتاب تجسد الكلمة يقول البابا اثناسيوس الرسولى* فى *الفصل الرابع بعنوان " [FONT=&quot]          إن خلقتنا والتجسد الإلهى متصلان أحدهما بالآخر اتصالاً وثيقًا. وكما أنه          بكلمة الله خُلِق الإنسان من العدم إلى الوجود ثم نال نعمة الحياة الإلهية،          كذلك بخطية واحدة خسر الإنسان تلك الحياة، وجلب على نفسه الفساد، وامتلأ          العالم بالخطية والشقاء. "
يقول البابا اثناسيوس الرسولى
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]         *فإن كانوا وهم في الحالة الطبيعية ـ حالة عدم الوجود، قد دعوا إلى الوجود          بقوة الكلمة وتحننه، كان طبيعياً أن يرجعوا إلى ما هو غير موجود (أى          العدم)، عندما فقدوا كل معرفة بالله.          لأن كل ما هو شر فهو عدم، وكل ما هو خير فهو موجود.          ولأنهم حصلوا على وجودهم من الله الكائن، لذلك كان لابد أن يُحرموا إلى          الأبد، من الوجود. وهذا يعني انحلالهم وبقائهم في الموت والفساد (الفناء).*[/FONT]

*فكيف ايها الاريوسى الكافر تنزع من الكلمة صفة الواجد لكل ما هو غير موجود ككلمة الله الذى من لدن الاب الخالق*
*
وفى الفسل السابع يؤكد البابا اثناسيوس الرسولى ان الذى جدد طبيعة البشرية هو الخالق وحده " الكلمة " الذى تالم لاجلنا وجلبنا الى الاب بصورة عدم الفساد*

*[FONT=&quot]فلو كان تَعدِى الإنسان مجرد عمل خاطئ ولم يتبعه فساد، لكانت التوبة          كافية. أما الآن بعد أن حدث التعدي، فقد تورط البشر**                  [FONT=&quot]          في ذلك الفساد الذى كان هو طبيعتهم ونزعت منهم نعمة مماثلة صورة الله[/FONT]                  [FONT=&quot]         ، فما هى الخطوة التى يحتاجها الأمر بعد ذلك؟ أو مَن ذا الذي يستطيع أن          يُعيد للإنسان تلك النعمة ويرده إلى حالته الأولى إلا كلمة الله          الذي خلق في البدء كل شئ من العدم؟[/FONT]*[/FONT]

*كفاية عليك كدا يا ننوص
**16 فَإِنَّهُ فِيهِ خُلِقَ الْكُلُّ: مَا في  السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا عَلَى الأَرْضِ، مَا يُرَى وَمَا لاَ يُرَى، سَوَاءٌ  كَانَ عُرُوشًا أَمْ سِيَادَاتٍ أَمْ رِيَاسَاتٍ أَمْ سَلاَطِينَ. الْكُلُّ بِهِ وَلَهُ قَدْ خُلِقَ.*
*17 الَّذِي هُوَ قَبْلَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ، وَفِيهِ يَقُومُ الْكُلُّ*

*وينقل لنا القديس ديسقورس فى حواره ضد الاريوسيين ما قاله القديس اثانسيوس الرسولى فيقول *
*For the Word of God was not made for us but rather we for him, and “in him all things were created.” For even if it had seemed good to God not to make things of determinate origin, still the Word would have been no less with God, and the Father in him. At the same time, things of determinate origin could not without the Word be brought to be; hence they were made through him—and with meaning and purpose. For since the Word is the Son of God by nature proper to his essence and is from him, as he said himself, the creatures could not have come to be, except through him*​ *Gorday, Peter: Colossians, 1-2 Thessalonians, 1-2 Timothy, Titus, Philemon. Downers Grove, Ill. : InterVarsity Press, 2000 (Ancient Christian Commentary on ******ure NT 9), S. 15*
​ 
*
فالمسيح ليس خالقا لانه فتح عين اعمى وحول الماء خمرا ايها المتسول بتاع اله يستوى على عرش
المسيح هو الخالق لانه شخصه هو نفسه شخص الكلمة الكائن فى ذات الله منذ الازمنة الازلية الذى به خلق الله العالمين
حاول تتدخل منتدنا تتعلم ايها المتسول بدل مانت قاعد تنصب على الناس الغلابة*[/FONT]


----------



## apostle.paul (1 مايو 2012)

*ابقى راجع التوقيع يا ابنى اللى مكتوب فى توقيعى 
*


----------



## The Antiochian (1 مايو 2012)

*مبهدلهم في كل حتة يا دوكتور .*


----------



## apostle.paul (1 مايو 2012)

*المقالة الاولى ضد الاريوسيين للقديس اثناسيوس الرسولى
الفصل السادس : الابن الوحيد والثالوث 

إن كان   				الله خالقاً وصانعاً. وهو يخلق مخلوقاته بواسطة الابن، ولا يستطيع   				أحد أن يرى الأشياء المخلوقة بأية طريقة أخرى. سوى   				باعتبارها   				مخلوقة بواسطة الكلمة، أفلا يكون تجديفاً ? إذ بينما أن الله هو   				الخالق ? يأتي أحد فيقول أن كلمته الخالقة وحكمته لم تكن موجودة   				في يوم ما؟ فإن هذا مشابه للقول بأنه حتى الله لم يكن خالقاً إذ   				أنه لا يملك كلمته الخالق   				الذاتي الذي هو منه، بل ما يخلق به،   				إنما يكون (في هذه الحالة) قد جلب إليه من خارجة، ويكون غريباً   				عنا ويكون غير مماثل له حسب الجوهر. *


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## adel61 (1 مايو 2012)

ان   كلمة الله   التى هو  شخص  المسيح  الكلمة  المتجسد   الازلى  مع الله  والواحد معه  فى الجوهر الالهى    هو    ايضا    مصدر  وكنز   الحكمة    

حيث  قال الرسول بولس   عنه     (    المذخر فيه جميع كنوز الحكمة و العلم (كو  2 :  3)   

وقال عنه  سليمان  بالوحى الالهى   



22- الرب قناني اول طريقه من قبل اعماله منذ القدم.
 23- منذ الازل مسحت منذ البدء منذ اوائل الارض.
 24- اذ لم يكن غمر ابدئت اذ لم تكن ينابيع كثيرة المياه.
 25- من قبل ان تقررت الجبال قبل التلال ابدئت.
 26- اذ لم يكن قد صنع الارض بعد و لا البراري و لا اول اعفار المسكونة.
 27- لما ثبت السماوات كنت هناك انا لما رسم دائرة على وجه الغمر.
 28- لما اثبت السحب من فوق لما تشددت ينابيع الغمر.
 29- لما وضع للبحر حده فلا تتعدى المياه تخمه لما رسم اسس الارض.
 30- كنت عنده صانعا و كنت كل يوم لذته فرحة دائما قدامه.

(   كنت عنده صانعا و كنت كل يوم لذته فرحة دائما قدامه.  )  

فالكلمة   الذى هو  الرب يسوع    يتكلم    ويقرر  حقيقة   واضحة  وهى  انه   :   

اولا  :   الكلمة   موجود  مع  الله  منذ  القدم    منذ  الازل       فهو   أزلى  

ثانيا   يعلن عن وجودة   الازلى   عندما  ثبتت السماوات    

ثالثا  وحدته  مع  الله الاب   وعدم انفصاله  

وان  محاولة نفى  الخلق  عن  المسيح   وجعله  من  صفات الله الآب  وحده فقط   لهو  من   الامور التى تثبت جهل    صاحبها   ومحاولته  متعمدا   عدم  رؤيته  لكلام المسيح نفسه  

الذى  اقر     انه   والآب   واحد                     وان  من  رآه  فقد  رأى الآب   

والعجيب    من أمر المسلم   انه  يتجاهل    حقيقة  ان المسيح   فى  كتابه    يحى الموتى   


أليس  فى احياء الميت  وارجاع  الحياه  اليه  مرة اخرى   لهو خلقا   والذى هو من صفات  الاله الذى يعبده  ؟           ونقدم له الدليل  من  كتابه  


وَضَرَبَ لَنَا مَثَلاً وَنَسِيَ خَلْقَهُ قَالَ مَنْ يُحْيِي الْعِظَامَ وَهِيَ رَمِيمٌ }يس78

فالمسيح   بنص  القرآن  الذى  يؤمن به    المسلمين     قد  احيا العظام   بعد ان  اصبحت رميم  

فهل  من  متكبر  جاهل    يحاول  انكار   كون  المسيح خالقا    وفى نفس الوقت  يطعن  كلامه    كتابه ؟  



الطائر المحلق


----------



## kerllos_10 (1 مايو 2012)

رد رائع جدا


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 مايو 2012)

إذ يُعرِّف الرب جوهره أنه الحكمة الابن الوحيد المولود من الآب، الأمر الذي يختلف عن الأشياء التي لها بداية ومخلوقات طبيعية، قال في محبته للإنسان: "*الرب قناني أول طرقه*"، وكأنه يقول: "*أعد لي أبي* *جسدًا، وقناني للبشر لأجل خلاصهم".*
            لأنه كما عندما يقول يوحنا: "الكلمة صار جسدًا" (يو14:1)، لا نفهم أن الكلمة كله صار جسدًا، لكنه لبس جسدًا وصار إنسانًا. وعندما نسمع: "صار المسيح لنا لعنة لأجلنا"، "جعله خطية لأجلنا الذي لا يعرف خطية" (غلا13:3؛ 2كو21:5)، لا نفهم ببساطة أن المسيح كله صار لعنة وخطية، بل حمل اللعنة التي كانت ضدنا (كما قال الرسول: "خلصنا من اللعنة". وكما قال إشعياء: "حمل خطايانا"، وكتب بطرس: "حملها في الجسد على الخشبة" (غلا13:3؛ إش4:53؛ 1بط24:2)، هكذا إذ قيل في الأمثال: "خلقني" لا يليق بنا أن نفهم أن الكلمة كله بطبيعته مخلوق، إنما أخذ جسدًا مخلوقًا وأن الله (الآب) خلقه من أجلنا، معدًا له الجسد المخلوق، كما هو مكتوب أنه من أجلنا يمكننا فيه أن نتجدد ونتأله.
*ما الذي خدعكم يا من في جهالة تدعون الخالق مخلوقًا؟[1]*
*البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي *​ 
*[1]* St. Athanasius of Alexandria: Four Discourses Against the Arians, 2:19:47.   ​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (3 مايو 2012)

'طبعا بعد  الطعنات الموجعة التى نسفت هذا  المتلاعب -خصوصا ما قدمه استاذى مولكا من  كلام القديس اثناسيوس الرسولى -تبقي لى القليل لالخصه
1- ميمو محمود داود ككل المهاجميين المناوريين الاسلاموين   يتبع سياسة التضليل بالمراوغات والمناورات وإلتباس السياقات المتعمد فى مغالطات للضمير أولاً  وللبحث العلمى ثانياً وللعقل المتابع للحوار ثالثا وللمسيحية رابعاً وللاسلام نفسه كعقيده ودين خامساً
-ملحوظة الاسلام نفسه القرءن يشهد عن المسيح  أنه يخلق من الطين كهيئة الطير  وينفخ فيه -بإذن الله.. إلخ  بصرف النظر عن عبثية القصة من ناحية الموضوع لكن من ناحية الشكل   ومن جهه المبدأء  هو هنا مستعد لإنكار قراءنه شخصياً  ليأتى بجديد  يظنه مجدياً فى مجال الطعن والتشهير بالمسيحية كعقيده.
2-إنتزاع السياق الذى تكلم فيه القديس الرائع  أثناسيوس فى كتابه تجسد الكلمة -وتغيير مجال الحديث ..وإنتزاع  أجزاء من أجزاء  ولى النصوص ثم تقديمها بعد إعادة فبركتها بصياغة سطحية تمثيلية  شديده السخرية ...وهذا عين التدليس والغبن والغش ..ويستحل ضميرهالميت كل ذلك مادامت تغذيه شريعه ميكيافيلية  مبنية على المصلحة الذاتية المنفرده حتى بالنصب العلنى .
+وهو هنا يستغل التغييب المتعمد لثقافة التمكن من( روائع أباء الكنيسة الارثوذوكسية  )-  من قبل الاستعمار النذل المهيمن والجاثم على صدور المصريين. 
+وهذا يعطينا فكرة كيف يتم التغرير بالأحداث - فى عمليات الاسلمة المؤسسة على النصب والاحتيال-فى إضلال متعمد منافى للحقيقة وتلاعب بالمادة العلمية لتراث الاباء.
+  ندعو الاخ ميمو ...  إذا كان الخالق المسيح ضعيفاً وهو مالم يقله اثناسيوس بل قاله فى مواجهه وثنيين  يعتقدون بتعدد الالهه واحد يخلق مادة والاخر-من غير ذات الاول - يُصّنع من المادة - قبل خلق  آدم. وهذا مالا ينطبق على المسيح فهو الكائن فى كيان أبيه الصالح  و(أبيه الصالح )هو به خلق العالمين ..مايري ومالايري.
والان اذا لم  يكن المسيح خالقا -كحسب ما يقول قرءنك \ واذا كان الها ضعيفا  وهوما كان يقصد به اثناسيوس الهه الاغريق والغنوسيين والايبونين .:
الخالق هو أيضاً ::- القادر أن يهب حياة للاموات من ذاته| وأن يهب للاعضاء الميتة فى جسم الانسان حياة فهناك امراض ميئؤس منها فى الطب مهما كان التقدم العلمى  -والمسيح وهب حياة فهو خالق. وفي جميع الاحوال .. أفضل حالا من ألنبي المهلهل.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (3 مايو 2012)

فعلا  الرب يسوع المسيح   فى الكتاب المقدس  كله  هو _* واجد و  موجد  ..الاشياء الغير *__*موجوده *_ ومحضرها من العدم إلى الوجود ومن  الموت إلى الحياه  ومن  الظلمة إلى النور.
آه ...لو يفتح بصيرتك  ياميمى وكل النصابين المحتالين الموجودين فى شبكة المهلهل التضليلية .


----------



## Abdel Messih (3 مايو 2012)

المضحك انه ملقاش غير القديس اثناسيوس ليستدل به لأثبات ما فى عقله المريض !!
أعجبتنى


Molka Molkan قال:


> ​


 
هذا هو بلا شك برهان الوهية المخلّص , لأنه علّم البشر ما عجزوا ان يتعلموه من الاوثان .

 ( القديس البابا اثناسيوس الرسولى حامى الايمان )

اذا رفعوا عيونهم الى عظمة السماء و أدركوا تناسق الخليقة ان يعرفوا مدبرها كلمة الآب , الذى بتدبيره لكل الاشياء يعرّف الآب للجميع

 القديس اناسيوس الرسولى ( تجسّد الكلمة 12 : 3 )


----------

